# [SOLVED] Computer dies after a couple seconds



## spargo51 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Problem:*

All of the sudden my computer has started dying after startup. Here are the details:

With all drives and cards plugged in, I press the power button and the fans start to spin, then everything dies about a second later. Pushing the power button again does nothing until you flip the switch on the power supply to drain the motherboard's power, and then flip the switch on again. Then the process repeats.  Sometimes the computer turns itself on when you flip the power supply switch, then dies like usual.

With no video card or pci cards, no hard drives, no ram plugged in, the computer will turn on and stay on (all fans are spinning). Just the motherboard, CPU, and DVD drives are being powered.

With no ram, no hard drives, but just a video card plugged in, the computer boots and stays on. When this happens, there is no video signal to the monitor. After a while, the CPU fan stops (while everything else is still going), then starts again, then stops, etc.

*What I've tried:*

I've removed the CMOS battery and set the jumpers correctly to clear all of its power and settings. I've had my power supply tested by someone at circuit city and they say it passed all of the tests. I've tried getting it to boot with no RAM or just one stick and there are no devices plugged into the computer. The computer was doing this same thing about 6 weeks ago but suddenly started working again. This time, it has not started working again.

*Here are my system specs:*


Custom built
500W Ultra X-Connect power supply
Intel Quad-Core Q6600 CPU
Asus P5W DH Deluxe Motherboard
eVGA 8800GTS 320MB Superclocked GPU
4 x 1GB Corsair CM2X1024-6400C4 Memory
Hauppauge TV Tuner Card
1 SATA Hard Disk + 2 SATA Hard Disks in Raid 1 Configuration
1 DVD Burner, 1 DVD Drive, 1 Floppy Disk, 1 Memory card reader/fan controller, 1 light controller (2 cold cathode lights)

It sounds like the motherboard is fried to me, but does anybody have any other thoughts?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Computer dies after a couple seconds*

Hi, Spargo
First of all, I don't believe that power supply is near powerful enough to run your setup. It may work ok, but that doesn't mean it can handle the demands of your system, and your system does look pretty demanding.

You say you tried without RAM etc. Did the board give you warning beeps?
Can you borrow a quality PSU, like a Corsair HX 620W or similar?

It may of course not be your power supply; CPU failure would cause those kind of symptoms. Do you have an old or spare CPU you can try?
Motherboard's just dying is rare.


----------



## spargo51 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Computer dies after a couple seconds*

I was having doubts about the power supply wattage also, but it's worked without issues for about 9 months. No warning beeps from the motherboard - my case has no speaker in it. I also cannot find any troubleshooting information whatsoever in the motherboard's manual.

I have no old CPU I can try, not the same socket anyway. If the issue was the CPU, shouldn't the computer still at least stay on? It shuts off within a couple seconds.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Computer dies after a couple seconds*

Hi, it's that shutting down after a couple of seconds that bothers me.
If a processor is incorrectly fitted, i.e. immediate overheat or short, it will shut down everything in an attempt to protect itself.
Will do the same if it receives a surge or insufficient power, and all scenarios can damage your cpu & board.

Try to borrow or buy an old cpu, any old cheap skt-775 from the cpu support list will do, or scout around for an old 2nd-hand mobo that you can try your components out on.
There are also little mobo speakers you can buy from pc repair shops which would help in the troubleshooting. (not expensive)


----------



## spargo51 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Computer dies after a couple seconds*

I'd rather not spend any money on diagnostics as the parts are still on warranty. I'm going to call Intel on Monday and see if they've heard of the problem before. I've already RMA'd my motherboard as I'm almost positive it's the issue, but I can RMA the CPU also if need be.

What is confusing me and making me think that it's not the power supply or lack of voltage or unproperly seated CPU is the fact that the computer in the exact setup it's in now has been running without problems for 9 months.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Computer dies after a couple seconds*

But that would point to power supply if nothing else has altered on the system.
PSU's do run out of steam, especially the less expensive ones.
When you RMA'd the board did they send you a new one or the same board, but "fixed"?


----------



## spargo51 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Computer dies after a couple seconds*

It's going to be a process, I still have the old motherboard in my case. If they have it in stock, they'll cross-ship me a new one to get it faster, otherwise it will take up to 10 business days. The only reason I'm not thinking it's the power supply is because I took it into Circuit City and they tested it with a power supply tester and said it checked out ok. Do most stores allow you to return opened power supplies? Maybe I could buy one and test it out, then return it if it doesn't work.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Computer dies after a couple seconds*

Hi, I doubt very much you can return a used PSU to the shop; they'd tell you to RMA it.

If you have received two brand new motherboards, and your system configuration does not work properly with both; then you MUST look at your other components.

If 100% sure all of your components are good, then you need to ensure that you are installing and configuring everything correctly.
It's very easy to make a mistake, even for experienced builders, and putting together your own rig is not as simple as some folk would have you believe.

I can also appreciate you not wanting to spend cash just to troubleshoot; so ask arround your family and friends and anyone you know, to borrow a processor and/or PSU.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f241/how-to-build-your-own-pc-simple-guides-w-photos-131921.html


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Computer dies after a couple seconds*

After a while, cheap PSUs to tend to start failing(voltages start to lower, etc.)

That is most likely your problem.


----------



## spargo51 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Computer dies after a couple seconds*

What do power supply testers check? They tested it at circuit city and said it's working fine. Wouldn't this mean the voltages are all good?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Computer dies after a couple seconds*

Power supply testers check the voltages on each line, i rather use a multimeter to check mine rather anyway. Also sometimes you can't trust the people at Circuit City. 

Also power supplies react differently under load. Most likely, the guys at Circuit City didn't test the power supply in a real computer. They just hooked it up to their Power supply tester, where the voltages may have read correct then, but when you put it in your system, and it starts pulling on it, it may start failing.


----------



## spargo51 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Computer dies after a couple seconds*

Yes, they didn't check it under load, just plugged into a socket. Thanks for the advice - I went out and picked up another PSU to give it a try and the system is booting properly. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Glad we could help, 

Happy Gaming! (or whatever you do with your machine!):wave:


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Glad to hear you' ve got it sorted, Spargo. Well done!


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

If you got charged for the psu test, id go back in and demand that money back.


----------



## spargo51 (Aug 8, 2008)

They tested it for free with a standard power supply tester. It just took a minute. I guess you get what you pay for. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Exactly, you got nothing really IMHO.


----------

